# Powdery Mildew



## Farmer Maggot (Apr 30, 2009)

I got some clones from Huggs in Sacremento. My friend also got clones there recently and ended up with the same problems so be cautious! They all had powdery mildew which did not show itself for a couple of weeks, sucks cause 15 years and not once have I had a serious outbreak of anything like this. I have been fighting what seems like a loosing battle for the past month. I have been using serenade, have thrown away the worst affected plants(sour diesels that looked oh so promising!) but it is still lingering. I need something that will get me through this with some kind of harvest, I operate a multi room(4/1000w) system and it was too late when the powdery showed itself, the plants were already spread out in three of the rooms. How far into flowering can Serenade be sprayed? Is there any other remedy that can be sprayed within a week or two of harvest of buds? I have read of a sulpher burner to erradicate this stuff, can you use that in areas of flowering plants? Please someone who really knows help. I cannot afford to completely miss a harvest much less three! One room already starting to harvest but it has multi strains and has at least a couple of weeks to go before all are done in there.
What about Fungaflor? It's a fogger, just one question with w/fogger and I guess it would apply to sulpher burner too. I rundeep water culture, whatabout my air pumps? Won't they draw n the the vapor from the burner/fogger and will this have a negative or any affect on the plants.
Please, I NEED HELP!
Thanks
FM
X


----------



## NorCalHal (May 5, 2009)

Man, thats alot of questions, and I have no quick answer.
First things first, I too never had PM until I got clones from a dispensary. It sucks, but that is the way it is.

I am not familar with Serenade, so sorry bro, no help there.

I use Garden Safe for my folier treatments. I actually mix up a gallon and "dip" the clones as soon as I get them , and it does get rid of it. I also use the Garden Safe on my moms as a treatment.
As far as usuing it while budding, it does say it is safe to use, BUT, I really wouldn't use it if I had only 2 weeks to go. I think you can safely use it up to week 5, but, if you are in a pinch, you can use it and just get a High Pressure sprayer and concentrate the spray to the leaves, if at all possible.

I wouldn't use a PM fogger, as I have not heard any good things about them at all.

A Sulpher Burner is the way to go bro. I live fairly close to you, and it will be PM season starting now until late Nov. So, with your size show, I would consider it CRITICAL to get a Sulpher Burner and use it on the reg.
I burn mine for 45 minuates a day, every day, for the first 2-3 weeks of 12/12. Pretty much kills it all off, but if you do get it back, it is at the end of the harvest and has no effect.

One thing you have to understand too, is if you have a good Vent system with high in-room circualtion, the spores are all over the place man, and it will be a battle.
My suggestion is too use a Burner for a couple of hours a day for a few days AFTER you have the room empty of plants, so before your next click.


The Airpump question is good, and I have no answer for you. If you are worried, turn off the Airpumps while running the burner. I actual have my burner on a timer, along with my Exhaust. So, when the burner kicks on, the exhaust kicks off. And Visa-Versa. You can just add another timer to your Airpumps to shut them off during the burn.


----------



## Budders Keeper (May 5, 2009)

> Please someone who really knows help.


You found him^^^^^he's right above me


----------

